# help this guy out  please



## KageSakuraclown (Sep 14, 2016)

this guy is Yu Phoenix he is a gamer and a musician but he  really wants to get 50 views but its pretty hard to do on twitch so could you please sigh up on twitch and watch his stream  please


----------



## Storok (Sep 14, 2016)

KageSakuraclown said:


> this guy is Yu Phoenix he is a gamer and a musician but he  really wants to get 50 views but its pretty hard to do on twitch so could you please sigh up on twitch and watch his stream  please



No. I think its really not worth it


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 14, 2016)

Storok said:


> No. I think its really not worth it


Ouch, that's cold


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 14, 2016)

Storok said:


> No. I think its really not worth it


----------

